# Is it a hazard to burn cedar?



## rider93hawg (Mar 9, 2009)

*Hello, I got a bunch of cedar from my dad. My buddy told me not to burn it in my stove because it will make the chimney glow red on the outside and it MAJOR fire hazard because it burns so hot. Is this true? He told me over and over to NOT burn it. Should I mix it up with hard to burn stuff? Should I just split it and use say a 1/4 of log with other wood? Should I just burn and pay close attention to the chimney temp? My stove is the big Pacific Energy and is rated for 3000sq ft. Double walled stainless chimney. Thanks.*


----------



## woodbooga (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds like your buddy's trying to trick you out of some free wood.

Pops a lot, so most contraindicate burning it in a fireplace.

Most that have a supply of cedar opt to use it to kindle because it does burn so hot and fast. Good wood for this time of the year as we head into warmer temps - when all you want is a quick blaze to take the edge off the chill.


----------



## bore_pig (Mar 9, 2009)

Eastern RedCedar? I burn a lot of it. Burns good, hot, and decent burn time. The wood is kinda oily or something, pops alot!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 9, 2009)

Same as the guys above said...As long as you understand the controls on your stove you should be able to burn any hard or soft wood...


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 9, 2009)

If not properly seasoned, creosote can be an issue as well.


----------



## blis (Mar 9, 2009)

greengoblin said:


> If not properly seasoned, creosote can be an issue as well.



isnt that issue with all green wood? :monkey:


----------



## habanero (Mar 9, 2009)

blis said:


> isnt that issue with all green wood? :monkey:



It's a particular concern with woods like cedar and pine that have a lot of oils and pitch in them. The green wood doesn't burn as hot, so the oils just vaporize rather than combust and can begin depositing on the inside of the chimney faster.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 9, 2009)

rider93hawg said:


> My buddy told me not to burn it in my stove because it will make the chimney glow red on the outside and it MAJOR fire hazard because it burns so hot.





Gotta love how much misinformation is out there in the world. And how strongly some people believe it!  Nothing against your buddy, as I've been the victim of relaying misinformation many times myself. Just makes ya wonder how some of these things get started 

You'll be fine burning cedar (or any wood for that matter) in your wood burning appliance


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes you can burn cedar! But your buddy is right in that it does burn super hot and it is oily! I can see where you could get in trouble if you didnt know what you were doing! You just have to use common sense and watch your stove you can burn any wood in your stove but you could also burn your house down if you didnt know what the :censored: you were doing ! That goes with any wood!!


----------



## rider93hawg (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. No worries as I am vigilant about watching my stove. The guy who told me that cedar is a hazzard means well and has kept me in wood all winter. Of course I had to loan him my splitter for that deal, but totally worth it.


----------



## AOD (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing gets your attention like a stove that's glowing Husqvarna orange or McCulloch yellow!


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 9, 2009)

Load it up and light it off!!!!

There is no wood on the planet that is unsafe to burn.
Just some ya gotta keep an eye on and adjust things a bit.

Mix it with Oak or other slower burning stuff, or keep it for cold mornings to quickly chase the Chill monster outta the house.

ALL wood is GOOD, and they only stuff ya shouldn't burn is the stuff ya gotta pay for!

Just to play a game, tell your buddy ya sold the wood to some guy to make Cedar chips out of.


Stay safe!!
Dingeryote


----------

